# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  lažni trudovi već drugi dan

## amalia

termin mi je za tjedan dana, a trudovi su počeli preksinoć u 22h, preko dana su skroz blagi, a sinoć su me razarali ( bili su dosta jaki), svakih 15min i onda oko 6h ujutro prestali. trenutno ih nemam. Ne znam da li da odem na pregled da čisto provjerim da li sam otvorena ili.... šta da radim, da čekam prave, učestalije trudove u razmaku od 5min ili šta drugo?

----------


## rena7

Teško je reći što je tebi, to bi najbolje znao doktor. Ja bi otišla, za svaki slučaj. Ako je sve ok, vratit će te kući, no ako je potreban nadzor, bolje je javiti se na vrijeme.

Ja sam isto imala te lažne trudove. Dobila sam ih vrlo rano, a pred kraj trudnoće- sva sam bila bolna. I bila sam totalno  :? , Svjesna sam da su to bili normalni pripremni trudovi za porod, a opet- bolje da mi je to potvrdio doktor. Da, bila sam na pregledu. Pođi i ti, šta je sigurno, sigurno je.

Čuvaj se i sretno   :Love:

----------


## amalia

hvala ti

----------


## kailash

a moguće da te i zadrže bez pravog razloga. Baš sam naišla danas na zgodnu i primjenjivu misao:



> "The traditional midwife believes that birth proceeds in a spiral fashion: labor starts, stops and starts, while the baby goes down, up and down, and the cervix opens, closes and opens. Nature has no design for failure; she holds her own meaning for success."
> 
> — Sher Willis


možda ti pomogne...

----------


## rena7

Lažnjaci su savršena prilika za vježbanje disanja.   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

ja bi cekala da prestanu biti lazni a onda otisla u bolnicu  :Grin:

----------


## Kora

Cure, molim za savjet ako netko ima iskustvo kao moje. Termin mi je prošao prije tri dana. Jučer sam bila na pregledu, sve je u redu, otvorena 2 cm, plodna voda mliječna, ctg super. Doktorica mi je prilikom amnioskopije rekla da je "nešto oljuštila što potiče lučenje nekog hormona koji izaziva trudove". Nije me bolilo i rekla je da je to najprirodniji način poticanja trudova. E sada ja sam došla doma i negdje tri sata imala trudove svakih 5-8 minuta. Bila sam uvjerena da je porod počeo. Međutim, iza Iako već 10-tak dana imam pripremne trudove mislila sam da su ovi jučer bili pravi. Ali izgleda da još nisam spremna. Jel nekome od vas bilo tako i koliko to može trajati?

----------


## Peterlin

Ja sam tako "kampirala" na  Sv.duhu 3 dana prije prvog poroda... Poslao me doktor ravno u bolnicu zbog kontrakcija (prvo dijete, u 38. godini) pa sam se tamo 3 dana dosađivala ležeći u predrađaoni dok se moj sinak nije sam odlučio izaći... Nikakva posebna trauma, ali bilo mi je dooosadno. I nagledah se svakakvih rodilja oko sebe, i onih koje su rodile "iz cipela" i onih koje su na kraju prešle na carski... Tko može, mislim da je bolje čekati doma, ali ako postoji i najmanja sumnja da bi moglo nešto poći "ukrivo", ja bih spakirala torbu i u bolnicu.

----------


## Kora

Malo sam zbrljala post i zaboravila napisati da su se trudovi smirili kad sam legla, tako da sam prospavala noć. Ja bih doduše već mogla kampirati u bolnici deset dana obzirom na povremene kontrakcije. A obzirom da mi je ovo drugi porod i da sam si rekla da ovaj puta ne idem prerano u bolnicu, stvarno bih željela doma odraditi dobar dio trudova, a ne ležati u bolnici cijelu noć s trudovima na 10 minuta.

----------


## curly mama

kora, ovo mi je poznato...
ja sam rodila prije mjesec dana i to točno na termin (po mojoj računici je termin bio i tjedan dana ranije, ali to je sad manje važno!) uglavnom, zadnja 2 dana sam imala te lažne trudove i 3. dan napokon rodila. meni su stvarno bili kao pravi,  onako "školski". počeli su popodne, navečer oko 21h bi došli na svakih 15 min. MM i ja smo ih skupa odrađivali do 04 ujutro kad su došli na nekih 5 i pol min. i onda stali, odn. postali su nepravilni. pojavili bi se opet svakih 15, 20 min, pola sata i kroz dan je bilo nekoliko jačih serija. kako je pala noć, opet isto! cijelu noć!!! pred jutro, kad su trudovi došli na svakih 5 min. krenuli smo se pakirati za bolnicu i OPET je sve stalo. mislila sam da bu mi kraj jer stvarno više nisam imala snage odrađivati sve ispočetka...trčala sam gore dolje po stepenicama i -ništa! opet cijeli dan nekakvi nikakvi trudovi. već sam bila totalno iscrpljena...
te treće noći oko 3 su mi napokon trudovi došli na 3 i pol minute i onda smo se uputili u bolnicu do koje nam btw. ne treba niti 10 min. došla sam otvorena 6 cm i rodila sam u 9.25
uglavnom, nije mi padalo na pamet otići u bolnicu ranije. nekako sam znala da je sve o.k.

----------


## Kora

Ma ni ja ne želim prerano u bolnicu, iako za drugorotkinje kažu da bi trebale ići kad su trudovi na 5 min. (ili sam ja nešto pobrkala?). Samo nisam mogla vjerovati da ovi "lažni" trudovi mogu pasti na 5 min. i onda u cijelosti prestati. Hvala curly mama što si ovo podjelila samnom.

----------


## curly mama

meni je prvi bio elektivni carski rez. dakle, nisam do sada bila upoznata s fenomenom trudova   :Grin:  
ne znam što bi oni sa mnom (i ja s njima) u bolnici jer sam inzistirala na prirodnom porodu. lakše mi je bilo sve to podnositi doma...
mada, moram priznati, u bolnici su bili sjajni (!). morat ću ih javno pohvalit na drugoj temi.

kora, sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## Baby

cure, ja niš ne kužim u svezi trudova... meni je već dvaput CTG pokazao po jedan trud od 50- 60, koje ja nisam osjetila- to su pripremni trudovi, obzirom da se nisu pojačali? nisam se niš otvorila, zna li netko koliko jaki trudovi počinju otvarati/ skračivati cerviks?

----------

